
On higher education, programmers and blue-collar job – answer to Wired - arielfeinerman
https://mystudentvoices.com/on-higher-education-programmers-and-blue-collar-job-383ce12f64ba
======
arielfeinerman
When I read “The new blue-collar job is coding”
([https://www.wired.com/2017/02/programming-is-the-new-blue-
co...](https://www.wired.com/2017/02/programming-is-the-new-blue-collar-job))
I felt that there was something wrong with such an idea. I have decided to
write my own essay. Although, it is more about formal education than why
programmers cannot be blue-collars, the second topic is covered as well.

